# Foley & Flanagan



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Foley and Flanagan are Home! We made it a week with no big problems. They are awesome and it is sooo nice to have the sound of a dog in our home again. We are all smiling, including Maarten.


Foley on Left
Flanagan on Right


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They are cute as can be!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG are they cute. You'll have your hands full.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

The Boys Sleep


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, they look darling


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Awwww!!!!!! Oh my goodness, how cute are they??? You're going to have a very busy house!!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...they're adorable! The photo by Maarten's grave makes a person cry. It's very sweet.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

A Special Thanks to our Friend, Debra at Beechwood Goldens!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

davidrusselljr said:


>


I had to reach for a tissue when I saw this one. Your boys are too cute. I do believe that Maarten is watching them too.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad the tissue box is right here. Those pups are precious and what a beautiful marker for Maarten.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on bringing home your new boys. Love the pics!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations on you boys...those pictures are just precious...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely darling! And Maarten is telling them how lucky they are!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are gorgeous. The picture by Maarten's stone is priceless. Those two little ones have big paws to fill but they will have a great mentor in the sky leading them down the right path.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are two beautiful and lucky boys.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh the boys are adorable. I know that Maarten is going to be teaching them how to be great dogs and grow into those big paws. That picture of them at his marker just made me cry. I love their names.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome home little ones. SO SO happy for all your family.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm with the rest of them... them at the grave, it's so sad and so beautiful at the same time. This might sound a little random, but it reminds me of in the Lion King when Mufassa tells Simba the stars are former kings watching out for them. (Sorry it's been a LONG day)


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

They're just precious! Can smell the puppy breath - ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww, adorable! I cried seeing them at Maarten's headstone. That is just too beautiful for words.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*David and Ann Marie*

David and Ann Marie

Foley and Flannagan are too precious for words. Love the picture of them sleeping ON ONE ANOTHER and their pic at Maarten's resting place.

I know Maarten is smiling at you and them and he will watch over all four of you. What a testament to your love of Maarten :--heart: giving Foley and Flannagan a very loving home is.:--heart:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This is SO great! Congratulations! I knew you were getting one but missed you talking about two! WOW!!!!! I love that they can already feel Maarten in their lives.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!

Sorry havent posted anything,,,you were all right about the 2 pups being a lot of work! They are doing great!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

After their 1st BATH


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG..they are too precious...look at those smiley faces.......way too adorable!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Adorable FuzzMuffins! I'd love to make a signature out of the last photo if you approve. I would have surprised you, but I don't know which pup is which pup...


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Dave, they are gorgeous!!!!!
And I bet that they have that fabulous puppy breath 
Puppy Breath X 2!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ohhh- they're growing up! What cute puppies!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Adorable! I can't believe how much they have grown already! They sure look HAPPY to be a part of your family, and I hope that they are doing a good job of filling Maarten's shoes.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They are so cute!! They look like such happy, smiley boys


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

​


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Kimm said:


> ​


That is beautiful!

Hopefully David can figure out how to put that as his signature!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Such beautiful, happy boys you have there. I just bet they are keeping you both on your toes.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Such beautiful pups! I like the sigg, Kim!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I LOVE them! They're so adorable! I'm sure they're a handful, though. Two little ones, WOW!!! I love the pic by Maarten's stone. You're going to have to start a blog or something, detailing raising these two.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

They are SO gorgeous I am sure you are having loads of fun !


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Hopefully David can figure out how to put that as his signature!!


Thank you...guys don't always enjoy my work...LOL

I just noticed the glow on the puppies. Flash, or a guardian Angel...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a fabulous looking set of boys!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foley and Flannagan*

Foley and Flannagan are precious and I am sure they are a HANDFUL, But oh so worth it. I am sure Maarten is SMILING.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow I can't imagine two puppies at once. They must be a handful - but they are absolutely adorable.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Foley Wishes Maarten a Happy Birthday!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Flanagan wishes Maarten a Happy Birthday!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello everyone! I find myself coming here today on Maarten's B-Day, seems so weird.

The Boys are doing great! They are getting huge, they both put on about 12lbs in a month,,Vet says they look great. We have had our private trainer come to the house twice so far. They are improving but it is definitly a challenge with the two. 

They are great!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those 2 babies are absolutely gorgeous.....being someone who has raised 2 sets of puppies twice....I can imagine the challenge but it's all worth it in the end!!!! They're just precious!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Dave, they are beautiful!!!
I love all the puppy toys on the floor


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Foley and Flanagan are so cute....ask Dad for an extra cookie tonight boys, it is Maarten's Birthday and he would approve!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Your boys are just beautiful. A happy birthday to the beautiful Maarten too.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

They've gotten so big in the past couple weeks! Of course they're still adorable and look like so much fun to have around.

I hope they get some special treats tonight as you celebrate Maarten's birthday.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Boy do they keep us busy. They are growing up so fast.
Flanagan & Foley say HI


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

We wont show this picture to the Trainer.

If you can only picture this....We are in Kitchen and I hear something drop on the floor...I then see flanagan dart across the doorway...I then hear the same noise and this time a see a glimpse of a golf ball in mid air hitting the floor and then flanagan coming over to grab it......

I then walk in the room to see this!! It seems Foley was tossing golf balls to Flanagan!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my......they are so adorable!!!! Not sure if it's just the picture but they look to be a different size now. The fun never ends when you have 2 of them!!!!!! Love that 2nd picture...........


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh boy....The pic of the two of them asleep on your boots was the cutest...then I scoll down and see them at Maarten's gravesite....brought tears to my eyes...They are both so so cute!!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Laughed out loud at the pic. on top of the crate with the golf ball - and story!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Its amazing how much they have grown. Two beautiful boys you've got there.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Dave, they have grown so much!!!
They are really maturing into beautiful boys.
Glad to hear they are into "sports"!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

They are so cute! Congratulations!! Maarten's headstone is awesome, by the way. You are AMAZING dog owners who deserve all the love, fun and good times a golden retriever can give.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They are really very, very cute...but I bet they keep you busy! That look on Foley's face while lying on that crate!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my, just darling! I am glad everything is going well.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

davidrusselljr said:


>


Oh my gosh. That brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!

I hope all is well with everyone. Maarten has been kicking me all week and I cant believe it will be one year on Nov. 21st.

I was just thinking how time is flying and I havent posted anything. I still appreciate all of you and your support so much. You are all great people!!

Time is also flying by with Mr. Foley and Flanagan! They are really doing great, Foley reminds me soo much of Maarten and Flanagan is such a big sweet heart in his own way.

Anne Marie has been doing great with them and we are trying to get them trained a little better but it isnt easy.

Thanks to you all for your support!


Memorial Day


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They are growing up... still as beautiful as the day you brought them home!  I think Maartan would approve!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, they are adorable David.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It's about time you posted new pictures of those cute boys. We will be thinking of Maarten on Nov 21, I bet he is running happy at the bridge.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

They are soo cute! I am sure Maarten is extremely happy for you. Time passes fast but you dont have far to go to talk to him & he can quietly smile back to you knowing he was so very loved and cared for by you. I bet he even smiles to see Foley & Flannigan playing together & how much of a different & individual joy they are bringing to you & Anne Marie. HE knows he will never be forgotten. I am happy for your family.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

4th of JULY


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love their 4th of July pics - they are dolls!!!!! Please tell me, which is Foley and which is Flanagan. 

(Oh my, I'm thinking of Maarten and tearing up.)


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Granpa B-day Aug 16th


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing more pictures...you are forgiven now


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are both so handsome. I'm sure they turn a lot of heads when you are walking down the street. Marteen would approve for sure.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Flanagan is the smaller guy and Foley is the bigger one. my computer is very slow so i cant get the photos up that I want. I will try later. Thanks again


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They look great! You should post more pictures of them!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just thinking of them the other day....wondering how they were doing.

They are simply gorgeous.....and getting so big!!!!


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Foley and Flanagan are just too handsome 
Double pleasure and fun you have there.
Maarten definitely overlooking and guide them.
I'm very happy for your family, and you are the best pets parents.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

They're adorable! And they look big. Not sure if you remember, but my boy Bodhi is their brother. I feel like he's small. Maybe he's the runt?  Curious, how much do your boys weigh?


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Since I'm pretty new to the forum, I just found this thread. Wowwwwwww! They are beautiful boys. I love all the pictures! I especially love the one of them as puppies by your Marten's headstone. What a beautiful memorial. I'm sure your Marten is never far from your thoughts and always in your heart. But the great thing about loving Goldens is you can always find more room in your heart to love another (or 2 in your case!). Thanks for making me smile this morning.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Foley and Flanagan!!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Getting big and loving the snow!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What gorgeous boys!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What handsome guys. It's so nice to see you posting David.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and just caught up on the previous page that it's their birthday. 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOYS. HOPE YOUR DAY IS FILLED WITH ALL YOUR FAVORITE THINGS.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Foley and Flanagan! They are gorgeous big boys now.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

They are one very handsome pair. It's great to see them and you again, David.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday boys


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two are looking gorgeous with those big thick coats.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Boys!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

David, The boys are beautiful! Happy Birthday to them! If you check some other posts you will see my dog, Madison, who is from the same litter as well as Bodhi, who is also from the same litter. There is a definite resemblance. They are wonderful dogs!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday to two very handsome boys


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to all four pups! I remember you when you were tiny...look how you have grown to be beautiful boys & girls...Flanagan, Foley, Madison & Bodhi..nice to see you keeping in touch with each other...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome boys!! Hope you were spoiled on your special day!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I know, I know,,,,I only get on line when I need help. The boys have kept us real busy and are great guys! Foley is my Mr. Maarten and Flanagan is just a sweetheart.

They both need your prayers.

CHAPTER #1

About a month ago Flanagan woke up and had a little vomit. Didnt think much of it almost seemed like a hair ball. During the day had a little dieherra. We then were heading down the cape for the weekend and as we started on our way he threw up again. Then came more diearea. We get to the cape and now it is coming out of both ends and we know this isnt right. So I drive him to our friends (people who took care of Maarten) at Cape Cod Vet Specialists and the do an x-ray and they see a little something that could be a foreign object. Shocker, image them eating something they shouldnt! So the Dr. puts him on iv treatment and says lets wait 6-8 hors and see what happens before going into surgery. That night they gave me an update that he wasnt getting any worse and that the x-ray doesnt seem to show the concerned area any more. We are thrilled! Then during the night Foley wakes me up and he had vomit and diearea all over the place. He is now sick. Rush him to the hospital and sure enough they both have elevated bacteria levels. So now the boys are bed mates in the ICU. Couple days go by and Flanagan was getting much better but Foley was a little slower.

We have no idea what they could have got into. it was that time of year when all the snow was melting and we were finding old treats, bones, toys in the snow so maybe that was it.

Finally Foley seems much better the last week and they are themselves again.

CHAPTER #2

We have one of those circle pens that you adjust the size. We have set it up in our bedroom.

Went to a funeral in CT yesterday and had my sister take the boys out she left them in the pen when she left and it seems the escape artists had a meeting and the break-out was planned,,,,,think they use the ramming method, Foley leading of course. When I got home 5 hours later I the remaining pieces of an IB Profin bottle on the floor.

So they are back with our friends in the ICU. Flanagan seems to be ok but Foley is showing signs. His BUN level is higher than what it should be so they are both being treated with the charcoal and iv treatments. 3pm today they will do another blood work up on Foley to see if levels have gone up. If so they need to go the next level with stronger meds. He did vomit a little and diearea a little this morning but nothing since. We are hoping this is the charcoal and not the pills. Flanagan whose blood is ok won’t be tested until 2AM to see if he is ok.

Can’t believe it! yet I should. I know for a fact there wasnt many pills left in the bottle and we found about 7 on the floor and 3 that had puncture holes in them (gel Pills) I just cant picture him swallowing the pills when he was sick he wouldn’t swallow one for his life...I am sure he was more interested in the plastic bottle. But I guess that doesn’t matter now.

We are a nervous wreck! So say a prayer for all of us. You peole have never let us down before.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

FOLEY


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Flanagan,,,still with shved paws from last illness


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your issues with your boys!!! Sending prayers and good thoughts that they come out unscathed.

BTW....your guys are very handsome.....and have grown so much!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

The Boys!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Your boys are giving you lots of gray hairs. Fingers crossed that they will get through these latest trials. You and your boys will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OK F & F stop scaring your parents!!! Hope all gets better, they are very handsome boys. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts for your beautiful boys. Please keep up updated when you can.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg are they ever handsome looking! Love that spot on the couch that Foley has.

Poor buddies, hoping they quit all that mischief and are feeling better/normal again soon.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers for your young boys. Raising twins isn't so easy is it  I hope they are ok and feeling better very soon..please update when you can. I love the 3rd picture of your boys in the snow, is Foley the lighter of the two? He has a great smile!!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Doctor is concerned about Foley. He has thrown up and has diarrhea. they gave him a 2nd treatment of charcoal. His elevated level that she was concerned with came back down to normal but now she in concerned of GI Bleed. So now I am researching that. Guess they cant tell if blood is coming out b/c of the charcoal being black.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers coming Foley's way.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending many prayers and good thoughts to Foley!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are just beautiful! sending lots of good thoughts that they recover from this round of mischief.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tons of prayers coming from us David. Such beautiful boys. Heal babies, HEAL!!!


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!
The boys are home!!! and doing well!

All blood work is good and they just started to go the bathroom better than they were. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a relief. I've been concerned about them. SO glad they're home and doing well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Phew! Must be great to have them home again.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Was just wondering about Foley and Flanagan and obviously missed the latest post....Glad to hear both boys are home and doing well!!!!


----------

